# Investigations Find ‘Unprecedented’ Political Review of FOIA Requests by Homeland Sec



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A political review of open records requests smacks of "Nixonian" tactics by the Department of Homeland Security, House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) said Thursday.

Two investigations found that Freedom of Information Act requests sent to the DHS were reviewed by Obama administration political appointees.

"Through the course of an eight-month investigation, the committee has learned that political staff under the DHS Secretary Janet Napolitano have corrupted the agency's FOIA compliance procedures, exerted unlawful political pressure, on FOIA compliance officers, and undermined the federal government's accountability to the American people," Issa said.

Investigations Find ?Unprecedented? Political Review of FOIA Requests by Homeland Security Department | CNSnews.com


----------

